# 13 ft Glass Mod in the Works



## krrthree (Mar 11, 2011)

Hello to everyone. I know this isn't a "tin" boat, but i did notice that you had a few glass boats on here so i thought i would join in. I really like the forums and everyones mods. I have gotten lots of great ideas from here and plan on using them for my rebuild/mod.

Here is my 13 Ft glass boat that i am currently rebuilding ( i have been researching for about 2 weeks, and still can't get a definitive answer on what kind of boat this is)
I bought it cheap everything except the insides was good. 40hp Johnson runs like a charm.
When i got it, the decking was rotted, so i tore it out only to notice that the decking support also had not been water treated either, so i decided to rip everything out.
And just as i figured the sub-flooring and even the one stringer and ribs were water logged.

Here is a picture of the old decking



Here you can see where mold had started to grow



All of the decking has been removed



Old Decking Supports



Old Front Deck



Old Rear Deck



We will just skip all the destruction, here is the fiberglass floor that was exposed





Removing Fiberglass floor





Here is a starboard view once i got the fiberglass floor out



the starboard bow



the bow with storage



transom and motor



and here is the rotted sub-floor



Breaking through the rotted sub-floor



finally gutted. 


The stringers and ribs (or should i say RIB) is just in place so i can reference their position and use them as a template for the new ones.

I will start installing the new stringers and sub-floor on Monday and will post more pics then.

Take care.


----------



## Truckmechanic (Mar 11, 2011)

I don't think I have ever seen a boat that small with a console. That is the coolest little boat!! I am anxious to see what you do with it.


----------



## krrthree (Mar 11, 2011)

I am planning on moving the console to the center similar to an old boston whaler.


----------



## bt4264 (Apr 20, 2011)

Any updates?? 
Ineterested in how this one comes out.....


----------



## gottafish (Jun 24, 2011)

I was going to say it looks like a Boston Whaler or maybe a Mckee Craft. You can put some serious horsepower on the back of them.


----------

